# DIY Luxmeter



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

It's another DIY project but it's not realy my project because a friend is doing it for me. I have a multimeter and I'm going to use it on DCA 20m or 200m. My friend say's that he can make the probe and conect it to the multimeter.

Do you have any sugestions?? 
Some websites from where my friend and I can learn how to do it??


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd suggest just using then f/stops on a camera.

They work well and most folks have access to a camera with a light meter.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

How would one go about using a camera for this, being fairly camera dumb myself.


----------

